# Fat Rolls on neck



## Shari (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, when DS had to feed for me, Ella got some pretty good fat rolls on the ridge of her neck. Everything I have read, was once they get them...they stay.

Did not post my findings for the last few weeks because I wasn't sure I was seeing what I was seeing?!

Her fat roll on her neck is indeed much smaller. And no her crest did not fall over.

They get grass hay for breakfast,,, then out in the main pasture for 2 hours to eat for dinner.

Plus vitamins of course.

The pasture is not to rich... think just about right for them.

None of them are skinny... not over weight either any more.... think more on the lines of pleasently plump.

Think it also helps instead of having them stay in the 2 acre pasture.... they get to stretch their legs, run and play in the main 10 acre pasture.

Soooo..... it is possible to get those fat rolls on the neck reduced or gone. :aktion033:


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have found that if they have not "broken then yes they will reduce in size, but not fully go away!! Two of my jennies had them when we got them and both are alot smaller!




:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 13, 2007)

You CAN get them to shrink in size, but they will NEVER be gone. They are caused from high protein. I have 3 donkeys here who all have fat deposits on there necks, they have shrunk down, but are not gone, once you have a broken crest, you can not get it down in size. They have to have a very thick fat roll for the crest to break. Corinne


----------



## Shari (Oct 14, 2007)

That is good to know. Just suprised me a bit.

Funny thing is.. all she was getting was the grass hay that came off this place. Nothing rich at all.

Is nice to know at least it can get smaller!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 14, 2007)

My little 1 yr old Abbie has a fat neck





I think it was from her nursing forever??


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Petunia had big fat crest when i got her (she was bred) after her hospital stay she had lost a ton of weight, both sides of her neck are still a little lumpy but about half or more of what it was. congrats Ella :aktion033: wish i could get rid of some neck fat :bgrin , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

